# Has anyone been warned by police not to use HID lights?



## picard (Nov 9, 2007)

Has anyone been warned by police not to use HID lights? 

Are civilians allowed to own hand held HID lights?
Would there be any legal problem if police catch you with HID light?


----------



## TOOCOOL (Nov 9, 2007)

I work as a guard and the local cops all know me because of my HID light.
They have never suggested that there is anything unlawful about it, and I'm surprised that you think might be.


----------



## mtbkndad (Nov 9, 2007)

picard said:


> Has anyone been warned by police not to use HID lights?
> 
> Are civilians allowed to own hand held HID lights?
> Would there be any legal problem if police catch you with HID light?



This is actually a pretty good question, but I have never had any problems.
The real issues at hand would be if you are lighting up insides of buildings or homes or shining your lights in a manner that disrupt the vision of people driving.

Those actions would get you in trouble regardless of what type of light you use.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 9, 2007)

Interesting question. I can only guess at this, but I think that as long as the light is being used for peaceful purposes (not to blind anyone, illuminate their bedroom or generally cause a disturbance or panic), it should be ok.


----------



## Daekar (Nov 10, 2007)

What a sad day we live in when we have to worry about what the police think even when there are no laws about it... The day they start requiring licenses for powerful flashlights is the day I become a revolutionary. I'll be fighting for my life, lights, and the firearms they would've already have confiscated from me by that point.


----------



## James S (Nov 10, 2007)

I have not studied the matter, but if there were any state wide laws against such things the way there are with laser pointers it would likely have come up in conversation here on the board and I haven't seen it.

More likely it would be what you are doing with your light that would get the police called on you or get you questioned if they happened to be around. That has certainly happened to people. But in cases where they weren't doing things like blinding drivers it has always ended happily with the police admiring the light.

There have been laws in the works to outlaw HID headlights as the fake ones and poor installs often violate headlight laws. But so far I'm not aware that this has actually happened has it? If so then the cops might use this as a pretense to give you trouble if you were making trouble with your light.

i actually used mine the other night to light up the woods while calling for a lost dog, everybody loved it and while we didn't find the dog, he did come home a few hours later.


----------



## picard (Nov 10, 2007)

I won't be using HID light to point at drivers. I just want it for emergency purpose for my BUG out kit and to use it in black out situation.

My area is frequently hit by light lighting that cause transformer to blow out. It takes a whole day for power company to restore transformer. I want to use the light to get around the neighborhood and scare any potential robbers.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 10, 2007)

James S said:


> i actually used mine the other night to light up the woods while calling for a lost dog, everybody loved it and while we didn't find the dog, he did come home a few hours later.



Glad to see that the dog came back. He was probably afraid of that blinding light! :huh:


----------



## Cuso (Nov 10, 2007)

I read of a guy that got busted out of a baseball game for shining a "powerfull" flashlight at the pitcher, he was escorted out by the cops and banned from the stadium. It was all over the news , I dont rememer which teasm where playing.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 10, 2007)

That was clearly an aggressive and disruptive use of a light. I would've been one of the fans applaudiing as he was hauled away for doing that.


----------



## pete7226 (Nov 10, 2007)

In Illinois, no such law exists. The only trouble I can see is if used in the manner above, in some sort of disorderly conduct type of activity. Shining it intentionally into peoples homes, in a way you would cause someone to be alarmed etc.


----------



## Scourie (Nov 10, 2007)

Baseball story here;

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/18421570/

Rob


----------



## picard (Nov 10, 2007)

The guy was foolish to point the flashlight at the pitcher. It could have blinded him hence endangering the player.


----------



## nitnapz (Nov 10, 2007)

I frequently walk at night, and I've once gotten a compliment with my PowerOnBoard, from walkers.. "that's the brightest light i've ever seen" . 

I've never been stopped by the Police to question the flashlights, but i've sure they will be jealous that yours is much brighter than theirs. Many atimes, i'll step onto my street, shine a brighta** light at the car parked, and watch them take off their inside lights and slowly drive off... Many people think that someone holding a brighta** light is in enforcement. too bad for them 420ers, the bench is MINE !!! 

If anything, i sometimes worry about my KIU bezel on the magmods. it looks like a sort of glass shattering or weapon type, especially on thing 3cell and up !


----------



## James S (Nov 12, 2007)

PhotonWrangler said:


> Glad to see that the dog came back. He was probably afraid of that blinding light! :huh:



I wasn't really expecting to spotlight the dog  It was more for me to keep an eye out for alligators, holes in the ground, snakes, and other nighttime nasties that might be wandering around in the pitch darkness. And for that it worked great.


----------



## ampdude (Nov 12, 2007)

picard said:


> Has anyone been warned by police not to use HID lights?
> 
> Are civilians allowed to own hand held HID lights?
> Would there be any legal problem if police catch you with HID light?



Civilians?? OMG I thought I was a citizen!!! :thinking: I thought police were civilians too.. oh crap I better get out my updated dictionary that says police are not civilians anymore..

They are considering restrictions against the bluebulbs because they create alot of glare and you can't see as good with them in the fog and rain anyways as 4200K bulbs. But I haven't heard any legislation immediately pending, there may be new laws on the state level, but that would be up to your local jurisdiction.


----------



## Lightraven (Nov 12, 2007)

From Merriam-Webster Online:

Civilian (noun)

1. A specialist in Roman or modern civil law

2. a one not on active duty in the armed services or not on a police or firefighting force
b outsider


I have seen this argument on other forums and it can only end badly for absolutely no reason (because who cares? It's just a word.) The original poster used the term correctly both in dictionary definition as well as common use.


----------



## KeyGrip (Nov 12, 2007)

Bright serchlights like the Tanklight or BVH's giant death ray can't be used near airports on in a flightpath, and I suspect that goes for most high powered lights and lasers.


----------



## Bushman5 (Nov 12, 2007)

Excerpt from Article 6, subsection 5.1222A "Possession of lighting equipment laws":

"Slaves of the State may not own a flashlight brighter than 5 candlepower. Only Police, Military and other agencies that control the State are allowed to possess and use flashlights and other lighting equipment brighter than 5 candlepower. 

Slaves found in possession and use of flashlights greater than 5 candlepower will be subject to arrest and detention without legal representation in a work camp, and all assets seized. Such slaves will be considered enemies of the State, and treated as Terrorists"


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 12, 2007)

Bushman, which country's laws are you quoting here?


----------



## nitnapz (Nov 12, 2007)

PhotonWrangler said:


> Bushman, which country's laws are you quoting here?




sounds like hell ..


----------



## Bushman5 (Nov 12, 2007)

I though we were talking about the United States here?


----------



## Burgess (Nov 13, 2007)

Yes, why on earth would *anyone* need a flashlight brighter than 5 or 10 Lumens ?


Are they trying to cause trouble ?


:candle:


(insert big ol' sarcastic sigh here . . . .)

:sigh:
_


----------



## Bushman5 (Nov 13, 2007)

I've been stopped while on Community patrol, checking cars with my flashlight. A Nervous Nellie neighbour phoned the police and said there was a thief looking inside cars with a flashlight.

so they sent 4 cars to check me out. Lets just ignore the uniform, the reflective vest, the notebook with Quiglite on it, the Poilce issued cartheft hotsheet, the Mag 85, the 2 way radio for a minute......because apparently all car thieves wear and carry these.....:shakehead

anyways, the officer checked me out, we had a laugh and i went back to patrolling the area.


----------



## Taboot (Nov 13, 2007)

Am I the only one who wonders what kind of light the baseball guy was using? 

I don't condone it at all, but I would also like to see a video of it

While I was typing this, I looked around and found this:
"Frank Martinez, 40, of The Bronx, was accused of blinding pitcher Tim Hudson from a seat behind home plate Friday night, using a small Streamline flashlight. "

I'm thinking it's a 1940s art deco job in chrome


----------



## Lightraven (Nov 13, 2007)

One night, I had a volunteer "community watch" call my own agency to report ME as a suspicious person. I was near my fully marked vehicle with lightbar, shiny badge, uniform, gunbelt, shirt patches--the whole shebang. Plus, I know the volunteer and have talked with him on several occasions.

Ironically, the reason he thought I was a suspect is that I was being stealthy, hiding my vehicle, not using any lights and generally sneaking around. 

I've been stopped and questioned by law enforcement way more since I joined law enforcement than any time before.


----------



## BirdofPrey (Nov 13, 2007)

In Kentucky (just across the river from me) it is illegal to shine a flashlight/spotlight anywhere that a reasonable person could expect wild life to be found.

Now, its obvious that this law was enacted to give potential poachers a lot harder time but...


----------



## Burgess (Nov 14, 2007)

oh man . . . .


I always *enjoy* shining for "eyeballs" while out on my night walks.


Does that make me a criminal, if in Kentucky ?



_


----------



## Patriot (Nov 14, 2007)

BirdofPrey said:


> In Kentucky (just across the river from me) it is illegal to shine a flashlight/spotlight anywhere that a reasonable person could expect wild life to be found.
> 
> Now, its obvious that this law was enacted to give potential poachers a lot harder time but...


 
I'm pretty certain that would be a law I'd completely ignore.


----------



## HIDSGT (Nov 14, 2007)

Unless you are shinning the light in the cops eyes then no. I do like shinning the light in criminals eyes tho....:nana:


----------



## Bushman5 (Nov 14, 2007)

^ yup, nothing like searing white light to retract the retinas of the meth addicts......hehehe :naughty:


----------



## MikeLip (Nov 14, 2007)

BirdofPrey said:


> In Kentucky (just across the river from me) it is illegal to shine a flashlight/spotlight anywhere that a reasonable person could expect wild life to be found.
> 
> Now, its obvious that this law was enacted to give potential poachers a lot harder time but...




Now there's a stupid, unenforcable law if I ever saw one. I know it's intended to stop jacklighting, but around here (northern Ohio), wildlife is pretty much anywhere you COULD shine a flashlight!


----------



## James S (Nov 15, 2007)

the law is to keep you from harassing the animals. They have similar ones along the coast around here to keep you from harassing the turtles that are trying to find their way onto the beach to mate and lay eggs. Nobody is going to write you a ticket for using a flashlight, but if you're out there bugging the turtles and stepping in their nests they will use that as an excuse to slap you with something to make you stop.

As far as calling the police... I once made a mistake of NOT calling the police when I saw someone wandering through my yard. He didn't look terribly suspicious, but it turns out that the next morning he had been robbing my neighbors car! far better that that police have to come out and laugh with the community patrol guy, or the fellow walking his dog with an HID spot once in a while than to ignore it when the bad guys are actually out there. Concerned neighbors and having to say hello to a police officer once in a while is far better than the opposite. In general and for the most part (is that enough hedging?) the police wont really give you any trouble, they know whats real and what isn't  And they will probably be more interested in the light just like you are than interested in giving you trouble for not actually breaking any laws. And it never hurts to actually meet and know your local patrol guys anyway.


----------



## LowBat (Nov 15, 2007)

In California as long as what you have isn't illegal to possess and you use it as the manufacturer intended you should be fine. Now if you use that item in such a manner, say as a weapon, then you could face legal consequences.


----------



## MikeLip (Nov 15, 2007)

James S said:


> the law is to keep you from harassing the animals. They have similar ones along the coast around here to keep you from harassing the turtles that are trying to find their way onto the beach to mate and lay eggs. Nobody is going to write you a ticket for using a flashlight, but if you're out there bugging the turtles and stepping in their nests they will use that as an excuse to slap you with something to make you stop.



Then the law SHOULD be in essence "Do not harass the animals!" Not "Do not light them up!" It would cover the lighting of animals plus any other harassment. Poorly written laws just give governments gaping loopholes through which to abuse citizens and erode civil liberty.

And now we've wandered afield again 

I have never been told not to use my HID Boxer. I have been asked about it though. Specifically at a backroad railroad crossing at night while waiting on a seemingly interminable train to go by so I could get home, I used it to see if I could see the end. The local trooper (stopped behind me and just as bored as I was) walked up and checked it out - he may end up buying one. He was carrying some kind of generic cop light.


----------



## RDZombie (Nov 15, 2007)

I was kicked out of a movie theatre parking lot for shining my ORC illuminator at an antenna tower. We had it mounted on the back of my buddies VW Thing on the 4th of July a few years back and wanted to see the throw on the beast. Needless to say it was sufficient


----------



## Walt175 (Nov 15, 2007)

Bushman5 said:


> Excerpt from Article 6, subsection 5.1222A "Possession of lighting equipment laws":
> 
> "Slaves of the State may not own a flashlight brighter than 5 candlepower. Only Police, Military and other agencies that control the State are allowed to possess and use flashlights and other lighting equipment brighter than 5 candlepower.
> 
> Slaves found in possession and use of flashlights greater than 5 candlepower will be subject to arrest and detention without legal representation in a work camp, and all assets seized. Such slaves will be considered enemies of the State, and treated as Terrorists"


 

I didn't know you lived in New Jersey!!!! :tinfoil:



I frequently use mine to chase some "Undesirables" off my property, but have never gotten in trouble for it. Yet.


----------



## Lightraven (Nov 16, 2007)

Now this was strange. I was at work tonight, nothing going on, so I fire up the ol' Costco HID to light up a hillside, some towers and what not. Just bored. Then, for whatever reason, there was some activity of a criminal nature right in front of me. Without being specific, one was close and obvious. Did he just want to check out my awesome light?

NO! It was a full on attempt. I put the spotlight away and got busy chasing some guys while others ran from a different direction. My coworkers came in to put the lid back on.

The rest of the night (in my area) was dead. Why the HID got things going, I have no idea.


----------



## BirdofPrey (Nov 16, 2007)

Patriot36 said:


> I'm pretty certain that would be a law I'd completely ignore.




That would be a choice you'd have to make. Run into an a-hole or a hard nose new cop and you could be hit.


----------



## BirdofPrey (Nov 16, 2007)

MikeLip said:


> Now there's a stupid, unenforcable law if I ever saw one. I know it's intended to stop jacklighting, but around here (northern Ohio), wildlife is pretty much anywhere you COULD shine a flashlight!



Its very much enforceable. 

They can even get you if you use your headlights in a manner that is obvious to the officer as a way to "spotlight" a field.


----------



## HIDSGT (Nov 18, 2007)

BirdofPrey said:


> Its very much enforceable.
> 
> They can even get you if you use your headlights in a manner that is obvious to the officer as a way to "spotlight" a field.


 
Well, it depends what your intentions are. If you have a professional camera and are just looking the capture wildlife pics then that is a different story. If you have a rifle or bow hanging on your trucks back window then thats another story....


----------



## D-Dog (Nov 18, 2007)

I could see somone showing the light to a friend and him pointing it into the sky. For a recreational pilot or even commercial one (maxabeam would reach among others), you could probably get in big trouble. Other than that as long as you aren't being dumb, you should be ok.


----------



## roopeseta (Dec 17, 2007)

Police are civilians too. Isnt it only the military that arent civilians and so on. And Usa is the country of its people so you can use it if its not illegal.


----------

